# FR: il / ça



## mukhs

Bonjour tout le monde, je voulais savoir quand utiliser ca quand on parle d'un objet et quand utiliser il/elle.

Par exemple

"it happens too often" dira-t-on "ca arrive trop souvent" ou "il arrive trop souvent" je pense que c'est le premier mais je ne sais pas pourquoi

Je voulais savoir comment on peu etre certain de quand on parle d'une personne et quand on parle d'un objet.

Merci!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

mukhs said:


> je voulais savoir quand utiliser ça quand on parle d'un objet et quand utiliser il/elle.


Voilà qui est plutôt compliqué. Dans votre exemple, vous avez raison, si la phrase s'arrête là. Exemple: "Il y a une épidémie." "Oui, ça arrive trop souvent."

Et pourtant: "Il arrive trop souvent que nous soyons malades."



mukhs said:


> Je voulais savoir comment on peu*t* être certain de parler d'une personne ou d'un objet.


On ne peut pas. Tout est dans le contexte.


----------



## xtrasystole

If you can substitute _'it'_ with _'that'_ and the phrase still makes sense, then you can translate to _'ça'_. 

_'It happens too often'_ *>* _'That happens too often'_ *>* _'Ça arrive trop souvent'_

(_'Ça'_ = _'cela'_)


----------



## thrashunreal

Salut!  J'ai du mal a comprendre la différence entre il et ça dans ces contextes.  Quel mot marche mieux?

"Je vois mon ami se frustrer quand il a du mal à expliquer sa langue maternelle aux étrangers, et *[ça/**il**]* m’inspire d’essayer à communiquer aux étudiants comment fonction l’anglais."

"Je vois des étudiants en plissant le front quand ils cherchent un mot français, et *[ça/**il]* me fait sourire quand je pense à mes propres luttes en apprenant la langue."

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide!


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Parfois, "il" impersonnel peut être remplacé par "ça", notamment dans les phrases du type :
"Il/ça arrive que des gens biens se fassent punir par la loi."
En revanche, vos exemples nécessitent tous "ça", et non "il". Dans vos deux exemples, on ne peut utiliser le "il" impersonnel car on reprend un fait bien déterminé, ce qui nécessite donc "ça" ou bien "cela" : dans la première phrase, le "ça" renvoie à la difficulté d'expliquer sa langue maternelle ; et dans la deuxième, le "ça" semble renvoyer au fait de plisser le front quand les étudiants cherchent un mot en français, ou bien au souvenir de ses propres luttes.


----------



## Kysle

When is it proper to use ça as opposed to il? For inanimate objects or non-humans? I would normally translate 

For example, upon discovering your best friend does not know the word for moose, one should say "Ça s'appelle un élan." Correct? I would normally have translated this as "That's called a moose," and not "It's called a moose." Can these rules (if they're not all idiomatic) be applied to other verbs (a talking TV, say)?


----------



## janpol

For inanimate objects or non-humans? 
employé pour une personne, "ça" est très méprisant et très impoli ("ça, c'est ma femme" (!!!)
d'autres verbes ? ça, c'est ma chambre -  ça brille et ça ressemble à de l'or mais ça ne vaut rien etc...


----------



## Nicomon

Kysle said:


> For example, upon discovering your best friend does not know the word for moose, one should say "Ça s'appelle un élan." Correct? I would normally have translated this as "That's called a moose," and not "It's called a moose."


 As a Quebecker, I personally would have said « _orignal _», but that's beside the point. "_Ça_" is fine in this context. 

- _Ça s'appelle un élan/orignal
- On appelle ça un élan/orignal
- Ça, c'est un orignal = cet animal est un élan/orignal

_Now if for some reason you decided to give the moose a name (as if he was a pet, e.g.... Moe), then you'd say : 
_- Il s'appelle Moe. 

_


----------



## dragsterwave

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais juste vérifier un petit truc très bête... 

C'est bien 'IL a l'air d’être un bon couteau..' au lieu de 'ÇA a l'air d’être un....' 

N'est-ce pas?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

No, actually _ça _is much more common 

Keep in mind we say _Il/elle est _or _Ils/elles sont_ + adjective, but_ C'est _or _Ce sont_ (regardless of the gender) + noun. 

_Il est beau, elle est gentille,
C'est un homme, c'est une femme._

_Il a l'air d'être solide _(adjective)_,
Ça a l'air d'être un bon couteau _(noun, or rather "nominal group")_._


----------



## donald_MC

In sentences like: "Il ne vaut pas grand-chose." and "Ça ne vaut pas la peine.", can il and ça be used interchangeably with the same meaning?


----------



## geostan

I would say that in your examples _Il_ refers to something specific; it is not impersonal.  So I don't think they're interchangeable here.


----------



## indianfrench

Bonjour Monsieur,
                           Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence enter l’usage de *ça fait / Il fait.*  Par Ex. ça fait des années que j'ai parle avec mon oncle. Ou Il fait au moins 5 ans que je l'ai vu. 

 Merci d'avance.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

You just can't use _il _here, it should be either _ça fait_ or _cela fait_ (as _ça _is the contraction/informal version of _cela_). 

In French, we mainly use the pronoun _il _to talk about *1.* men and boys (_Il est gentil, il est beau_,...) *2.* the weather (_Il fait beau, il fait chaud_) *3.* Precise, well-defined masculine things (_Il est cassé, ton ordinateur_) *4.* In fixed expressions (_Il y a, Il parait que, Il est vrai que_,...)

Usage #3 is really important, because foreign speakers tend to translate _it _as _il _all the time, but sometimes it just doesn't work. If you're talking about a masculine object you've clearly mentioned before (a computer, a plane, a building,...), then _il _is correct. On the other hand, if you're talking about something more vague (a situation, a feeling), as in _It's great! _or _It's been so long! _or _It's been so much fun! _or _That's very decent of you, _then you definitely need _ça _(or possibly _ce,_ as in_ *c'*est_).
.


----------



## elf24

Hi, 

I am teaching my students about the topic of film in preparation for a speaking assessment. I have found some fantastic resources on the Tes (Times Educational Supplement) website which i intend on adapting, but I have a query about some language used in them...

Whoever has created the resource has used "il m'a fait beaucoup rire" , for students to use when referring to a specific film that they have seen and to follow for example, "j'ai aimé le film car..." (it's a match up activity where students have to match-up the beginnings and endings of sentences). So, the whole thing would read, 
"j'ai aimé le film car il m'a fait beaucoup rire".

However, I was wondering whether they could simply say and write, 

"j'ai aimé le film car   ça m'a fait beaucoup rire"?

The reason I ask is because some students may which to refer to a feminine noun, e.g. la comédie/l'émission (de télé), and therefore replace, "le film", with, "la comédie/l'émission", but if we can substitute "il" or "elle" in this case for "ça", then we don't have to worry about agreeing the past participle with the "elle" that agrees with "la comédie/l'émission" do we? 

Also, if we can substitute "il/elle" for "ça", can we also substitute "ils/elles" for "ça"? 

E.g. "j'aime les films d'amour car ça me fait rire? "

Or should it be... "j'aime les films d'amour car/parce qu'ils me font rire"?

Many thanks!


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hi,

I think that in the example you've given, you should stick with _*il *_because *le film* has already been specifically named.  If it were *la comédie* or *l'émission*, then you would use *elle*.  Using *ça *makes it seem more general and vague, and also would refer to _*(le fait d')aimer le film *_rather than just to film itself, which is not what you/they're intending to say.


----------



## jann

elf24 said:


> if we can substitute "il" or "elle" in this case  for "ça", then we don't have to worry about agreeing the past participle  with the "elle" that agrees with "la comédie/l'émission" do we?


Under no circumstances will you have any past participle agreement at all in this example.  This is because "causative _faire_" structures do not take agreement (more info here).  Anyway, the past participle of a verb in the passé composé that is conjugated with _avoir_ can only ever agree with a preceding direct object, so there would not have been any question of making it agree with a subject pronoun. 

But to get back to your main question, figuring out when to use _il(s)/elle(s) _and when to use an impersonal pronoun like _ce, cela _or_ ça _is a tough topic. You'll find we've discussed it extensively.  Please see
FR: c'est (un/une) / il/elle est
[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

djweaverbeaver said:


> I think that in the example you've given, you should stick with _*il *_because *le film* has already been specifically named.




_J'ai aimé ce film parce qu'*il* m'a beaucoup fait rire.

Il_ refers to _film_. However _ça_ would not refer to the film itself but to an event (e.g., watching the film, or some other event known from context).

_Quand le héros a glissé sur une peau de banane, *ça* m'a beaucoup faire rire._


----------



## Dibya

Bonjour mes amis, comment allez vous?
quelle expression est correcte?

1)qu'est-ce que ça fait d'être ici?
2)qu'est-ce qu'il fait d'être ici?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Maître Capello

Only the former is correct in your context.

_Qu'est-ce que *ça* fait ?_ = What does *it* do?
_Qu'est-ce qu'*il* fait ?_ = What is *he* doing?


----------



## declaum

Coucou.

After reading previous the previous explanations, I still don't understand why in this passage (from _Le petit prince_) "_Ça_" is used:

"_Lorsque j'avais six ans j'ai vu, une fois, une magnifique image, dans un livre sur la Forêt Vierge qui s'appelait « Histoires Vécues ». Ça représentait un serpent boa qui avalait un fauve_."

Doesn't "Ça " here refer to "une magnifique image", something specific and named? In this case, shouldn't it be "Elle représentait"?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## olivier68

Coucou !
_"Ça"_ fait ici effectivement référence à "_une magnifique image_". Si vous écrivez/parlez comme un enfant, ou (surtout) pour un enfant, cela n'est pas choquant. Les adultes aussi pourront aussi utiliser "_Ça_", même si la construction précise devrait être "_elle_".


----------

